# Gantt Lake 3-10/3-11 2012



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

A buddy and I went up to Gantt Lake last night to hunt some crappie and cats up and we did okay.8 crappie and 5 cats,with two of the cats around 10 pounds,and one crappie at 13 inches.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That'll stink up the grease


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

In just a little while,I still aint been to bed,might as well stay up now.Dinner will be fried cat fillets,baked beans,you get the idea...


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

What time we eating :whistling:lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Makes dinner....all you need!!!! Good job!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice catch drifter.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I gave some of the crappie to mom and dad,who also got my first flounder of the year,and we ate last night and still had leftovers nuff for tonight....Those cats sure had some meat on their bones...


----------

